# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  27.5+ on yt Capra 2017

## Luis

Hi Leute. 
Ich wollte mal 27.5+ Reifen ausprobieren. Zum Spaß halt. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die überhaupt auf mein Radl passen. Ich habe ein YT Capra AL 2017er Modell (relativ neu), sprich eine Rockshox Lyrik RC Gabel vorne und DT Swiss E1900 Spline 27.5 Laufräder. Die Gabel sollte kompatibel sein, soweit ich das verstanden habe (https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/pro...zzy21jfd9be5rb). Bitte allerdings um Bestätigung. Ganz sicher bin ich mir nämlich nicht. Was ich nicht herausfinden konnte ist ob man 27.5+ auf alle 27.5 kompatiblen Laufräder draufbekommt. 

Wenn sich jemand auskennt und mir ein bisschen helfen könnte würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke schonmal, 
Luis

----------


## prolink88

denke nicht
ein Plus reifen ist ziemlich breit und passt in normal rahmen nicht rein
2.8er reifen hat ca. 70mm
kannst dann ja selbst messen
eventuell ein 2.6 ginge sich vielleicht aus
aussendurchmesser ist auch wichtig. ein 2.8 hat 720mm

bei Gabeln gibt es auch 2 verschieden breiten.
steht bei einer Rockshox auf der Rückseite oben

----------


## Luis

Okay. Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich check mal was meine Gabel sagt und messe es mir aus. Wenns nicht geht auch nicht so schlimm. Wollte es nur ausprobieren. Danke nochmal!!

----------

